# TRIPLETS for Topaz!



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Camanna Tiny Topaz had triplets on Friday!

Here are her precious gems.

First came Goldie...a golden doeling who is so sweet & precious.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

so cute! I'm guessing there is two more. Just guessing


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Then came Prima Donna...(not her name but she is a little drama queen...and a whiner  )
She was the largest of the three...made birthing difficult for momma for the last one.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Let's see the last cutie!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Last but most definitely not least...sweet little buckling Ziggy (not his name either but ya gotta call them something...for the zig zag of white on his face). He was a tired little thing from all that pushing from mom.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

And here is the whole new family ...Good Job Topaz!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Let's see the last cutie!


These babies are all 1/2 siblings to your Huck Finn (Dad is Papa Flash  )


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

What sweet little babies! Congratulations to you and Topaz!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

KasKiRanch said:


> These babies are all 1/2 siblings to your Huck Finn (Dad is Papa Flash  )


I better show him his new brother and sisters!! :laugh:

They are adorable!!

I am going to shave Finn as soon as the new blades get here, so I'll show you some pics


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I better show him his new brother and sisters!! :laugh:
> 
> They are adorable!!
> 
> I am going to shave Finn as soon as the new blades get here, so I'll show you some pics


O Yes...must see him shaved. I must say he was one of the prettiest...hmmm most handsome babies we have had so far .


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So cute! Congratulations on the sweet new triplets!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Topaz: your babies are adorably cute! Good job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Congratulations, they are all so cute!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

Whoa ,they are so cute! .I also got the cutest and beautifulest triplet goats on earth from (lulu) 1/2 nubian 1/2 toggenburg lovely as doe and very tame. she had mastitis and lost 1 teat and the 3 of them are drinking from one but she is alright and very healthy but a bit tired after giving birth, does anyone know if i have to give her any special feed because i would not like her to get sick, she has now been with us for 2 yrs and we got her when she was 1 day old. Thanks


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats ! They are adorable


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So So So cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Aww so cute! Makes me want to get some itty bitties!


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

They are so adorable. I just love their colors. Congrats.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Are they named yet? If not, here are my suggestions :

Doeling #1 should be christened "Rose Gold"

Doeling # 2 should be "Amethest", or "Spanish Emerald", and

the Buckling could be either "Sapphire", or "Sapphires of the Night".


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Well they are not named per se registered yet...depending on which ones we sell we usually let the buyer name them. However "Goldie" will be named and I am pretty sure something Gold on her paperwork...I will suggest "Rose Gold" to my mom as Topaz is hers. 

The other ones...well it is still up in the air on names and registration. I do like your suggestions though, thank you .


----------

